# [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*[Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Hallo,

und zwar habe ich gestern einen ganzen Tag (!) alles für meinen neuen Clan eingerichtet: Homepage, Logo, Banner, Teamspeak 3 Server...Und gestern konnte ich noch auf dem Server joinen, mein Bruder auch. Doch jetzt komme ich von der Schule nach Hause und plötzlich funktioniert es nicht mehr (auch beim PC meines Bruders nicht). Ich habe absolut nichts an den Einstellungen etc. verändert. Pings empfange ich per Eingabeaufforderung noch, doch wenn ich joinen will dauert es ca. 10 seks. bis dann dasteht: "Verbindung um Server fehlgeschlagen".

-Mein Bruder und ich verwenden denselben Router (per Wlan)
-Gestern konnte er (und ich) noch joinen (auch mehrmals).
-Auf andere Server komme ich problemlos.
-Der Server wird von no-ip.org gehostet.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr einfach mal probiert zu connecten (dann kann ich feststellen, ob es am Router liegt): ntrogaming.servegame.com

Wisst ihr, woran das liegen könnte? Es scheint so, als wäre der Server down, doch wie kann ich ihn wieder neustarten?

Gruß


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Niemand hat ne Idee?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Der Server ist eher Down. Ich komm da Selber nicht drauf. Musst du mal den Hoster anschreiben


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Wie kann ich den Server wieder neu starten? Der Hoster ist no-ip.org, dort steht, dass der Server online ist :o


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Hast du keine Login daten oder so bekommen von denen? Womit du dich dann ins Interface einloggen kannst?


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Doch, hier das Interface:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel mehr gibts dort nicht zu sehen...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Dann schreib mal den Support an in der Regel sollten die schnell antworten


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Ok, ich warte gerade auf eine Antwort 

Was gibt es eigentlich für gute Hoster? Kannst du mir irgendeinen empfehlen? Ich bin bei no-ip wegen einem Tutorial...


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Moment mal: Es kann ja gar nicht am Hoster liegen, oder? 127.0.0.1 (localhost) funkt ja auch nicht...


----------



## MaxRink (9. Dezember 2013)

War no-ip nicht ein dyndns Anbieter?


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Sorry, aber was bedeutet "dynds"? Ich bin neu im Thema Teamspeak/Server


----------



## MaxRink (9. Dezember 2013)

Ne Weiterleitung einer domain auf eine dynamische IP, sprich einen endkundeninternetanschluss. Für TS empfiehlt sich ein günstiger VServer, z.b. von netcup für 5€ pro monat


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Achso, ok 

Zu der Frage von dir auf Seite 1: Ja, no-ip ist immer noch ein dynds-Anbieter  Doch das ist gerade nicht das Problem. Lies dir den Startpost durch, dort hab ich mein Problem beschrieben


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

So, hier mal ein kleines Update: 
Ich habe jetzt einen neuen Server erstellt, ich werde testen, ob er morgen auch down geht  Trotzdem danke für alle Antworten


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Ok, ich hab den Fehler jetzt rausgefunden:

Wenn ich das Programm von no-ip.org schließe (nicht die Website), dann wars das... also wenn ich die Anwendung im Taskmanager schließe  Jetzt stellt sich bloß die Frage, wa sich falsch mache?! Ich meine ich kann ja meinen PC nicht ständig anhaben...wiemacht ihr das (speziell an die no-ip-Nutzer)?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Also du hast ein Server an deinem eigenen PC..^^ 
Nimm dir einen Laptop , Server , kleinen PC ( Silentlüffis) und hau da TS3 Server druff und stell es in die Ecke


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Aber das muss doch irgendwie anders funktionieren?! Es hat doch nicht jeder, der einen TS server besitzt, einen PC in der Ecke stehen 
Soll ich den Hoster wechseln? Irgendetwas muss es doch geben!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Du bist der Hoster?! 
Hoster - Hat Server aufdenen TS3 Clienten laufen. Du zahlst dafür und bekommst dein Server.
Aber da du ein Server via deinem PC machst bist du der "Hoster".
Nitrado etc. sind für "Anfänger" sehr gut , schnell einzustellen etc. 

Die meisten mieten die Server , da man ja kein <1ms Ping hat. Die Server sind ja an der Verteilung vom Internet in Frankfurt etc. angeschlossen  Du hast ja ein Ping über 10-20ms


----------



## Elentro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Ok, ich hab jetzt gesehen, dass ich die dydns-Adresse im Router (in meinem Fall Fritz!Box) "registrieren" muss (meine nicht die Portfreigaben) siehe dieses Video (Minute 8:00): Tutorial TeamSpeak3 Server erstellen und hosten online stellen Fritz.Box No-IP - YouTube
Doch bei mir gibt die Registerkarte "Dynamic DNS" gar nicht :o Es gibt nur "Portfreigaben" und "Fritz!Box-Dienste" :O

Wo finde ich das?


----------



## JPW (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Dann wird der Server trotzdem nur erreichbar sein, wenn dein PC an ist. 

Größere TS Server sind gemietet und laufen auf echten Servern in Rechenzentren die den ganzen Tag an sind.


----------



## MaxRink (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

So ein Server zum selbst nosten gibt es bei netcup GmbH - Ihr Partner fuer Webhosting, vServer, Server, managed Server, Domains, Penetrationtesting, Programmierung, Webdesign, Servermanagement schon für 4,95€ im Monat.


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*



Elentro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und zwar habe ich gestern einen ganzen Tag (!) alles für meinen neuen Clan eingerichtet: Homepage, Logo, Banner, Teamspeak 3 Server.


 
Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint... Das alles an einem Tag?! Hast Du überhaupt Content auf der Page?! Und aufgrund deiner ganzen Fragen solltest Du dir evtl. überlegen den Clan wieder dicht zu machen. Solltest Du dir einen Server mieten und hast keine Ahnung von der Materie kanns ganz schnell passieren das der Server mehr von "anderen Organisationen" genutzt wird als von dir.  Denk lieber mal drüber nach dich einem richtigen Clan mit Ahnung anzuschliessen.


----------



## Tom91 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Ihr könnt in der Gründungsphase ja auch einen kostenlosen Teamspeak 3 Server nutzen. Adressen findest du z.b. bei Teamspeak 3 / TS3 Server Ressource - by [tB] team Bielefeld


----------



## Elentro (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Ok, wir haben uns jetzt einen Teamspeakserver gemietet. Nur 10 Slots und 1 Monat, wir testen jetzt erst einmal alles.
Jetzt haben wir unser Budget leider überschritten  einen 64-Mann-Server für Battlefield, einen Server für CS:GO und jetzt noch nen Teamspeak-Server...Mein armes Geld... 
@kero81 Ich habe durchaus Ahnung mit Servern etc., nur mit Teamspeak hatte ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## MaxRink (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Wiel viel im Monat?


----------



## Elentro (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

@MaxRink
Knapp 60€ :o
Battlefield 4-Server ca. 35€/Monat (64 Slots), CS:GO-Server ca. 15€/Monat (20 Slots) und jetzt noch einen Teampspeak-Server für 9€ (20 Slots) 
Die Gameserver laufen diesen Monat ab (ist der 3. Monat bei beiden), wir werden nur noch CS:GO verlängern...60€ ist viel zu teuer und BF4 kann man ja auch auf anderen Servern zocken


----------



## MaxRink (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Teamspeak 3] Kann plötzlich nicht mehr auf eigenem Server joinen?!*

Für 5-6€ kanst du dir schon 512 Slots NPL holen, wenn du selbst hostest.
Wenn du selbst hostest, sollte auch der CS:GO günstiger gehen.
https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Counter-Strike:_Global_Offensive_Dedicated_Servers


----------

